# A 1945 logan 820 is trying to follow me home



## joebiplane

i stopped by a local used shop equiptment shop today to get a fly cutter and casually asked if any small lathes had come in......
he said there was a 10" logan that came in last thursday. it is on the origional legs with stock chip pan and has 2 complete sets of 3C collets and two draw bars ( he is keeping on set) it has 2 ..3jaw chucks  one 4 jaw chuck a steady rest and a pile of bits and pieces.
The post that suports the belt drive is in place all the covers are unbent and in good shape.  the ways ar about perfect .  the origional forward /reverse switch has been replaced with a newer square D controler an looks quite new but the paint is origional and in obviously has some years of wear but it is clean... the Bull gear is missing teeth in two places and all the other gears are fine. it came from a factory that made paper bags and this lathe was used fo make needed parts to keepthe bags going so it was more or lesss atool room usage machine, not production. 
i see abull gear advertised for a monkey ward Power-craft 10" lathe  will that fit this model 820 logan 10 inch ???
I have seen bull gears that were filled with brazing and the missing teeth recut ???  Is this an acceptable repair or is it a wast of time and money
anybody know of another Bull gear available?
joe


----------



## Starlight Tools

You can still get many of the logan parts directly from Logan. Scott Logan has a yahoo group and does an admiral job at supporting the machines his family made. the lathes made by Logan are really nice machines, I had a 9x28 Logan for many years and only sold it because I needed a bigger machine and did not have room for both.

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/lathe-list/join

Logan Lathe Users Group
For discussion and announcements related to Logan Lathes. Hosted by Scott Logan, Logan Actuator Co.
Question about Back Gear Adjustment? See http://groups.yahoo.com/group/lathe-list/message/134
See our online store at http://store.lathe.com

Check out the FAQ first http://lathe.com/faq

Walter


----------



## joebiplane

Well Knudsen....i committed to buy it today with a $200. deposit and they agreed to give me 60 days to pay it off.  the bull gear is the only thing that needs to be repaired... there is a used one for a logan/ward 10 inch for $ 150.00 on e-bay " buy it now"  or logan actuator will sell me a brand new one for about $ 450.00.
It will work the way it is now but be a bit noisy i wont even have it home for two months then i am planning to give it a "liquid overhaul" and at the same time go over it real carefully and see what makes it tick and see what else could use any TLC so I have a lot of time.
if you come up with a gear Please let me know. meanwhile I have feelers out localy.
joe


----------



## joebiplane

I just checked the logan site and discovered that the Monkey ward/logan bull gear will not fit the logan 800/1800 series machines ...only fits the logan 200 series


----------



## GK1918

I would say wouldnt fixing it yourself be fun. I have welded up many ring gears on the vehical
and die grinded the teeth out with a final filing. Myself I wouldnt run it that way. Just use
cardboard & paint or something pressed on the gear for a template, and whiz out the weld.


----------



## Starlight Tools

You might want to contact 

Michael Schetterer at finegrainmetal@hotmail.com

Mike is active on a couple of the yahoo sites including the Southbend sites and make and repairs a variety of gears. He can turn the old gears off an assmbly then make a gear ring and press it on in place of the damaged gears, or just start from scratch depending on what is needed.

I have heard lots of thanks to him from guys he has helped out on the groups.

Walter


----------



## joebiplane

thanks Walter i will contact him when I get the gear off


----------



## joebiplane

Well ...The Logan is home...now the fun ( restoration) begins.
can anyone tell me any tricks to removing the spindle shaft so i can remove the bull gear and send it out for repair 
The origional paint ( dark blue) was under the Bed stantions that make me a real happy guy. the present "machine grey" doesn't work for me.
I don't supose there is a service manual for these lathes is there ???


----------



## Starlight Tools

Best route for a manual for your Logan is to order one from Scott at Logan Actuator http://www.lathe.com/ 

Walter


----------



## joebiplane

I bought parts manual and instruction manual ( copies) on e-Bay but they don't seem complete ...so last night i ordered the 82 page manual from logan. i hope it is more helpful or at least more readable.


----------



## joebiplane

OK... I got the bull gear out......I'll rewire the Motor for 120 V 9 it's a peerless 1/2 Hp motor and im quite certain it's the origional motor since striping the grey paint reveals the same color as the origional paint found on un -accessible parts of the machine.
NOW... mWith the spindle removed The front bearing doesn't feel good at all so I want to replace it while everything is apart...i may as well replace the rear bearing also. Are these bearings available through industrial suppliers or must one go through Logan actuator ???????..  if available outside of Logan, can anyone point me in the right direction.
Thanks
joe


----------



## Starlight Tools

I would a, get a quote form Logan Actuator, and b take the bearings to a bearing supplier and get them to quote as well and see what the difference is. There are different grades of bearings, err on the side of better, but be aware that as the grade improves the price rises exponentially

Walter


----------



## furpo

I bought my 10" Logan about 10 years ago with the same problem of broken teeth. Stopped at our local welding supply house and the sold me some brazing rod special for building up teeth. It is some awesome rod that attaches to metal like no other I've ever seen. Made a jig to index on the mill and cut my teeth out and it has been running for the last 10 years.
A year later I found one on EBay and it has been hanging on the wall for 9 years.


----------



## joebiplane

I'm not a welder nor an accomplished machinist so i fell buying an un-damaged one is my best bet.
if your comfortable enough to want to sell it please PM me or E-mail to   diamond@easyliving.com 
thanks for the input
joe


----------



## Conradio

joebiplane said:


> I bought parts manual and instruction manual ( copies) on e-Bay but they don't seem complete ...so last night i ordered the 82 page manual from logan. i hope it is more helpful or at least more readable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 13951
> View attachment 14491
> View attachment 14492
> View attachment 14493


Was the 82 page manual worth the $?


----------

